# National Covenant & Solemn League Covenant



## cupotea (Nov 15, 2004)

Being new to Reformed theology, I've been doing some reading on the Covenanters and their theological opponents. For instance, I went through Bacon's "A Defense Departed," along with Barrow's response (in the Puritan Bookshelf, CD #2).

To be honest with you, I think Barrow has a good point - the NC & SL&C seem to have a moral component that present-day Covenanters are adamant about.

Can anyone explain why, though the Westminster Confessions include it, the NC & S&LC are not subscribed to by the vast majority of churches? 

Thanks ahead of time for you help in my theological journey.

[Edited on 11-15-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2004)

Let us first distinguish between Covenanters of the "Steelite" variety and Covenanters of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America variety. I used to be affiliated with the latter and have had much interaction with the former. The former is so-nicknamed because they follow the teachings of David Steele and other occasional individuals throughout history who have tried to single-handedly maintain the continuing obligation of the Scottish Covenants to the present day upon the U.K. and its (former) dominions. The latter witnesses to the duty of nations to covenant with the Lord but does not hold to the binding nature of the Scottish Covenants in our day. 

It is my view that the Scottish Covenants and related documents to which Steelites adhere (both as a mark of a faithful church and as a requirement for individual church membership) are a wonderful witness by the signers to the goals of the Reformation in Scotland and related jurisdictions during the timeframe in question (1600's). We may look to them as inspiring (not inspired) examples of how a nation should covenant with the Lord and with the people and leaders to promote the Reformation. But the fact is they were overthrown by the Revolution Settlement and no longer have constitutional standing. Their overthrow was sin on the part of the Government at the time, but it is a fait accompli. The Covenants were very specific about the people involved, their duties and responsibilities, and their aims. Some of those points are obsolete even in Scotland, let alone America or Canada. The fact is, much like the nation of Israel, which was overthrown by God's judgment as a body Politick with its judicial laws, though there is no Scripture to tell us that explicitly, so likewise the Covenants have lapsed and cannot properly be renewed in their old form. I believe in the principle and duty of nations covenanting with the Lord to serve him, but what is needed today is a new reformation and new covenants. The old may be our example, but it is folly to bind ourselves to documents that were specific to their time and place.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 15, 2004)

This may be of help:

*History and Theology of the Solemn League and Covenant*


----------



## Peter (Nov 28, 2004)

Its also important to remember there is a 3rd group of covenanters (though they should be reckoned the 1st), those in the UK, particularly Ireland. The Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland also maintains the perpetuity of the SL&C, they have fraternal relations with the RPCNA. Here is an excellent sermon by David Silversides on the SL&C: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=111604145552

Matt, your article was very helpful, but I think you are mistaken with your view a covenant has to be voluntary. 1st, remember Nebuchadnezzer *made* Zedekiah to swear alliegence to him, and then God rebuked him for not keeping it. Then remember the solemn league and covenant were sworn with the intent of being an everlasting covenant. Sec. 1 binds all subsequent generations to the Westminster Standards: "that we, and our posterity after us, may, as brethren, live in faith and love, and the Lord may delight to dwell in the midst of us." James Gutherie died saying "None can loose the covenants," & "The covenants, the covenants they shall yet be scotlands reviving." And this is also a biblical principle, remember, the princes of Israel swore not to kill the Gideonites and when Saul did hundreds of years later God punished him for it. Josh. 9, 2 Sam:21


----------

